# Calculators: Can we bring a backup?



## SF_century (Oct 19, 2014)

I would like to bring 2 calculators to the exam. Both will be the HP 35s. Do they allow this?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, I actually brought three and some extra battery's and another spare in the truck in case someone jacked all three during lunch.


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2014)

MARIO650 said:


> I would like to bring 2 calculators to the exam. Both will be the HP 35s. Do they allow this?






Not only can you, but you better!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought a 2nd one but left it in the original packaging. After the exam I just returned it to the store.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I bought a 2nd one but left it in the original packaging. After the exam I just returned it to the store.






Copycat.


----------



## SF_century (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you guys for the tips I am going to bring two calculators and some spare batteries. I was afraid they would take one away from me.


----------

